# CED: 2006-04-05 - GUI Enhancements



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So what can be done to the GUI

(this should be a "fun" thread)....

Previous CED's
----------------------------------------------------

2006-03-16: - Prioritizier / Scheduler 
2006-03-17: - FindBy 
2006-03-20: - Confirmation and Other Dialogs boxes 
2006-03-23: - Trick Play (FF/RW and others) 
2006-03-29: - Active Content


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Make the picture in the guide/menus larger or adjustable or move from top to bottom like WebTV Plus used to. Ability to adjust font sizes and colors, screen colors and backgrounds.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Actually, one thing that I realliy _like_ about the GUI is possibly something that slows down the system: the animations (scrolling when paging through listings, the shrinking of the video into the upper right corner when enter MyVOD, etc. etc.). I'd prefer to have the option to turn OFF such animations and see if the system gets more responsive.

Other than that, I'd like the "play" button to change to "resume" when the show is partially viewed, and I'd like to be able to hit the dash (or some button) to delete a show without having to enter into it's info screen,


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to see many of the boxes that come up made smaller, like the channel change box that comes up should be about 1/3 the size it is. Maybe even hav it stretched across the top or bottom. I just think they need to make better use of the screen then they currently do.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

One-button access for the Prioritizer. Currently I hit 'LIST' then 'YELLOW' then 'MENU' in order to get the Prioritizer option. Am I missing a shorter method?


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Make the picture in the guide/menus OPTIONAL.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Make the picture in the guide/menus OPTIONAL.


If you took it out... what would you replace the space with?

I mean you could get maybe one or two lines more of listings, by moving the "color key" up... (which in my opinion that could be taken off the screen)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Repeatedly pressing Guide button cycles through your personallized favorites. And, to go with it, more than 2 custimizable favorites.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Melquiades said:


> One-button access for the Prioritizer. Currently I hit 'LIST' then 'YELLOW' then 'MENU' in order to get the Prioritizer option. Am I missing a shorter method?


"List"> "Yellow"> and "prioritizer is in the menu to the left. Maybe this is what you meant?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

- In the Todo list it should show the program description not the description of what the Todo list is.
- Get rid of the 1000's of D* logo's (I know it's your DVR already), and use the space for descriptions or other info


----------



## Layne123 (Mar 29, 2006)

Either make the ff/rw bar @ the bottom of the screen more transparent, or give us the option:
1. Where to put it on the screen
2. Make it go away when picture is paused for say 2 seconds.
3. Option to turn it off/on @ will.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Layne123 said:


> Either make the ff/rw bar @ the bottom of the screen more transparent, or give us the option:
> 1. Where to put it on the screen
> 2. Make it go away when picture is paused for say 2 seconds.
> 3. Option to turn it off/on @ will.


Option 3, ability to turn it off/on, is already there. Just press the blue mini guide button twice.

Carl


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> "List"> "Yellow"> and "prioritizer is in the menu to the left. Maybe this is what you meant?


Yes, my mistake... forgot the menu is already on the left when you hit 'yellow.'

I'd like a one or two-button path to the Prioritizer.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Smaller Need to change channel to record in 5 minutes notification and how about 1 minute, most times a show may be over by :29, or :59 and you wouldn't mind changing it then, but definitely smaller.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

Change the color scheme on the highlighting in the guide and other options.
The orange over the black/white shadowed wording is VERY had to read.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd like to see a GUI SL/Todo list that looks like the guide, but only with that data. Basically instead of Channels on the left you have the series links and on the top you only have the days and times the shows where on (not a full two weeks just the timeslots that shows are going to record or conflict). It might be easier to see and resolve conflicts that way of showing both the todo list and the prioritzer at the same time.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

*Color*

Back in the old days the DTV receivers (SIR-S70 for example) allowed you to select between 4 different color themes. You had the standard blue, then a green and yellow and brown I think. I'd like to see an option such as this as at least to me, this blue is annoying.

Does the D10, D11 or H20 allow you to changes these colors?

*Menus*

I'm not crazy about the different mini menus that pop up when you press MENU depending on where you currently are in the screens. They are useful at times but a pain at others. For example, to get to the Prioritizer you must first go to MYVOD and then the TDL. Prioritizer isn't even in a Quick Menu is it?

How about having a Full Menu that allows you to get to EVERYTHING? Press MENU once you get the Quick Menu, press it again you get the Full Menu. Sure you would still have to traverse the submenus but you then have a common point of reference when you're trying to walk someone to a specific menu item. Plus the Full Menu would have everything available on it. To take things even further, how about placing a detailed menu map in the manual? Showing where each menu item takes you and what options are available?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

How about when you scroll to the bottom of a menu, and scroll down once more, you go back to the top of the menu? And, vice versa.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> How about when you scroll to the bottom of a menu, and scroll down once more, you go back to the top of the menu? And, vice versa.


If that worked, how would you get to the rest of the menu?


----------



## Layne123 (Mar 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Option 3, ability to turn it off/on, is already there. Just press the blue mini guide button twice.
> 
> Carl


Your effin kidding me... Is that in the user guide? If so, I guess I need to reread it... :dozey:


----------



## Layne123 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would like to see more info regarding movies and shows when I click "more info" - like the date it was released, the date/time it was originally recorded and maybe even a rating system for the thing... Like 1-5 stars...


----------



## Palsgraf99 (Mar 17, 2006)

Layne123 said:


> I would like to see more info regarding movies and shows when I click "more info" - like the date it was released, the date/time it was originally recorded and maybe even a rating system for the thing... Like 1-5 stars...


We had E* for the last 5+ years before switching to D*, and I had never even noticed those 1-5 star ratings for movies that were included in the guide info. The first day I let my wife get ahold of the new R15, her first question was "where are the stars that tell me if the movie is any good or not?" Anytime I mention upgrades to the R15, she asks if they are going to start including the star ratings. So, to give me some peace, I would love to see those star ratings in the guide info!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Layne123 said:


> Your effin kidding me... Is that in the user guide? If so, I guess I need to reread it... :dozey:


I wasn't aware that there was any useful information in the guide

Have to admit, it is one of the poorest pieces of documentation I have ever seen. Everything useful has come from one of these forums.

Carl


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

carl6 said:


> Option 3, ability to turn it off/on, is already there. Just press the blue mini guide button twice.l


Pressing exit will also remove the FF/RWD bar (watch it, though: pressing it too late will exit the show). Exit basically acts as a "clear" button, removing ALL on screen GUI's (show info included).


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

How about being able to que plays? It would be convienient when transfering episodes of shows onto a disc, just be able to create a playlist and press play.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mkmhr said:


> How about being able to que plays? It would be convienient when transfering episodes of shows onto a disc, just be able to create a playlist and press play.


That would be nice or even for watching recorded marathons.


----------



## Layne123 (Mar 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I wasn't aware that there was any useful information in the guide
> 
> Have to admit, it is one of the poorest pieces of documentation I have ever seen. Everything useful has come from one of these forums.
> 
> Carl


Yeah I seriously thought I read it pretty well while I was waiting for the installers to finish. Didnt seem THAT informative. I guess when I don't understand something, I'll just ask here. If its a dumb question, feel free to ignore it...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

LockMD said:


> If that worked, how would you get to the rest of the menu?


Like on a cell phone. It would scroll to the last item, then scroll back to the top of the menu.


----------

